# Brauche einige Ideen zur Erstellung eines Firefox-Plugins



## thomas.g (12. Jan 2006)

Hi,

ich habe einige Probleme mit meinem MediaPlayer.
Und zwar geht es darum, dass ich will, dass wenn ich z.B. eine Website besuche (mit Firefox) und diese Webseite hat ein Video, dann möchte ich dieses Video gerne mit meinem MediaPlayer abspielen können.

Hier meine Idee:
Ich schreibe ein Applet welches bei solch einem Fall im Browser gestartet wird. Dieses Applet hab ich bereits geschrieben.
Ich bräuchte also nurmehr ein simples C++ Programm (.dll oder .so (in Linux)) welches bei Eintritt eines solchen Falles mein Applet im Browser staret und die URL zum Video übergibt.

Könnte mir wer einen Vorschlag machen, wie ich ein solch ein simples Browser-Plugin schreiben kann?
Bräuchte dringend Tipps.

thx, thomas


----------



## Roar (12. Jan 2006)

http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Gecko_Plugin_API_Reference :?:


----------



## thomas.g (12. Jan 2006)

mhm, irgendwie versteh ich den C Source Code noch nicht so ganz. Das Problem ist, dass die ein Java Plugin als Beispiel da haben, welches aus mehreren C Dateien besteht.

Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür, aber es muss doch einfacher gehen ...

Vielleicht kennt sich auf dem Gebiet JNI wer besser aus und kann mir helfen. (Werde mich auf jeden Fall wenn es passt bei demjenigen dann revangieren)

thx, thomas


----------

